# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Tabakallergie

## Tuplad

Hey beste mensen!

Onlangs heb ik ontdekt dat ik niet echt goed kan tegen tabak en rook van tabak. Als ik naar ergens ga waar veel gerookt wordt, mag het een discotheek zijn of gewoon ergens binnen waar veel volk is en gerookt wordt.

Mijn dokter zei dat ik prikkelbare darm syndroom heb, maar daar geloofde ik niet veel van, het is voor zover ik weet al over (meditatie). Er waren wel momenten dat als ik zenuwachtig was dat ik moest braken maar dat is voorbij  :Wink: .

Waar ik nu niet aan uit kan is mijn allergie voor tabak. Ik rook zelf niet, en als ik veel tabak inadem op een feestje(ik ben zelf geen fester, en dat maakt het nog dubbel zo erg) moet ik braken eens ik thuis ben. Mijn dokter zei dat mijn lichaam aan een detox begint en dat ik veel water moet drinken. Veel water drinken helpt inderdaad, ik had ongeveer 4 liter water naar binnen gewerkt en toen ik ging braken kwam er ook enkel water uit, maar dat was het dan voor de nacht terwijl op andere dagen ik in mijn bed lag te trillen en 4-5x moest braken.

Hebben jullie misschien tips ? Ideeën ? Wat het is ? Wat ik er aan kan doen ? Want als ik bvb voor een verjaardag word uitgenodigd moet ik afzeggen wegens mijn 'allergie'.

~ Tuplad

----------


## Tuplad

41 keer bekeken maar geen reactie ?

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Tuplad, 

Ik zal vandaag je post bekijken, en reageren. Op deze site kun je voor vele medische vragen, belevenissen etc terrecht, zo kan het voorkomen dat het even duurt voordat iemand een reactie kan plaatsten op een bepaald onderwerp.. niet iedereen heeft overal verstand van. 

Hoop dat je snel reacties krijgt, 
petra

----------

